# I've found my answer!



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I've had a BM each day since starting the two. It may only take the Activa for someone else, or just the Benefiber. The Benefiber can be mixed with the Activa, and you'll never taste it! YEAH!!! PTL....I only eat one cup of Activa with two heaping teaspoons of Benefiber in it...It can both be purchased the cheapest at Wal-Mart. I pray this helps someone!!!


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

Rowe2, I'm glad that you've found something that works! I have tried it and it doesn't for me. I still eat the Activia because I'm sure that it helps.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

i dont really believe that avtivia could help in anyway, the good bacteria is in too low amount, it will just get devoured by the stomach acid. but hey, it could make the benifiber taste good so no harm done, eh! whats the benifiber? is it like a soluble fibre? i just wondered because i anything like that ive seen has to be drank and its like saw dust! plus im always scared i will choke if i dont get enough water because apparently it expands or something, like gel. im looking for something like this you see but i cant bear the stuff you add to drinks


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

Congratulations on finding what works for you. What has worked for me is incorporating a yearly cleanse (colonix) and then continue using drnatura's fiber and that has helped me stay regular. I also did take my diet into consideration and adjust that as well. All this has helped me tremendously. Great to hear that what has worked for you.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Which Activia are you eating - low fat or the normal full fat kind. I've noticed the low fat is supplemented with B12 but the full fat isn't - would B12 make any difference do you think?


----------



## 23165 (Jul 29, 2006)

Sophie22 said:


> . . . whats the benifiber? is it like a soluble fibre? i just wondered because i anything like that ive seen has to be drank and its like saw dust! plus im always scared i will choke if i dont get enough water because apparently it expands or something, like gel. im looking for something like this you see but i cant bear the stuff you add to drinks


Benefiber is a product from Novartis, that passed FDA approval with a scattering of good tests on the soluble fiber called "guar gum." It *was* a clear, colorless liquid, and quite possible still is. Somewhere around May of 2007 (in my area, at least) Novartis switched the main ingredient in Benefiber from guar gum to wheat dextrin, announcing that the wheat dextrin is "gluten-free." I just finished doing web search and report on Benefiber (and Novartis), which you can find by a Google search on "IBS" and "Benefiber" - My Tummy blog is at the bottom of the first page. In two sentences, there is nothing under the name Novartis on the web that acknowledges the new ingredients, and nothing which says they have sought FDA approval for the change. One reviewer of the new Benefiber at IBS Tales says the change had a negative effect on him.What is a soluble fiber? Metamucil is called a soluble fiber but isn't, plus has a lot of additives. The true soluble fibers I know of, now that Benefiber has changed, are Acacia fiber and Inulin Fiber. Can I say Heather's Organic Acacia Tummy Fiber [tm] and FiberSure [tm] (the Inulin product) on this site? Either one is very very easy on the tummy, and not at all gritty. Acacia fiber does not have or seek FDA approval but rather is marketed as a food supplement. FiberSure (by the makers of Metamucil) is marketed as a laxative, so it needs FDA approval.Both Acacia Fiber and Inulin mix easily with water to make a semi-clear liquid. Inulin is sweet; Acacia Fiber has a pleasant taste that's indefinable. That's when you drink them alone. There is no sawdust sort of taste, as you might find with Konsyl or Metamucil. With either Acacia or FiberSure you don't have to worry about swelling up or drinking extra water. Soluble *means* soluble, no grit in the bottom of the glass. Oh, yes, the "apparently it expands like gel or something." That, I think, comes from the description of what a true soluble fiber will do in the gut (the large intestine or large bowel), not in your "gullet" or throat or stomach. The soluble fiber will hold water to itself and mix with the contents of your bowel, to form a gel. The gel expands very gently and moves well through the gut, like a gel toothpaste through a tube--when the combination of soluble fiber and stuff your body wants eliminated moves through and out, and you poop, the bowel then gently and softly returns to a flatter, narrower shape, like the toothpaste tube. That's why with soluble fiber (and avoiding IBS triggers/eating an IBS diet) you feel a great deal of relief.The gel-forming effect works with IBS-C, to soften your poop and help it move.The gel-forming effect works with IBS-D, to solidify your poop from liquid to something as solid as toothpaste.So however you take it, you want the same amount of soluble fiber every day (after a gradual build up), so your gut gets the best gel treatment possible!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I loved the old Benefiber. I tried the new stuff without the guar gum and it did nothing. But you can get the exact same stuff at WalMart called EZ Fiber and it has guar gum in it and works the same and taste the same as Benefiber. I dont' know why they took the guar gum out. Seems to me that is the ingredient that works.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Rowe2Which Activia are you eating - the 0% fat one or the ordinary one? Do you feel OK after you eat these - I always feel peculiar!


----------



## Dawhna (Oct 17, 2004)

So you have found that benefiber works better than other fibers, like Citrucel or metamucil? I have constipation....I hear some work better for diarrhea and others for constipation. I just ordered a Colon Tone Gentle Oxygen Based Cleanser from Swanson Health Products for only $9.99. It is supposed to be ok to take all the time. "Introducing a new alternative for colon care-Dr. Eskeland's Colon Tone with OxyGen. Colon Tone is an advanced dietary approach to gastrointestinal health and regularity relying on the natural cleansing power of pure oxygen. Colon Tone contains OxyGen, a unique compound that binds ozone and oxygen molecules in a crystal lattice matrix of magnesium, vitamin C and bioflavonoids. While fiber supplements simply push soft stool through the colon, Colon Tone is designed to nourish and stimulate the bowels to enhance the natural detoxification process. The result is a cleaner, healthier internal environment."Has anyone tried it? I'll let you know if it works or not. My stools normally range from raisin size to large marbles but I have a BM most days. I don't always feel empty, however, and don't feel like I'm going enough without help. Another question....I have a hard time finding my posts and seeing if anyone responds after I submit them...can anyone help? Thanks.Dawhna


----------

